# Black Tarmac SL2s are fastest :D



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm proud to introduce my new Tarmac  

2009 Tarmac SL2 Black/Silver 54cm
Red group
Schwalbe Ultremo R tires 
Kinlin 30 rims/CXRays/WI H2 hubs 20f/28r hand laced by Mountain High Cylcery in Loveland, CO (my LBS and the one feeding my addiction )

15 lbs 6oz at the weigh in, although I suspect it's closer to 15 lbs 3oz after replacing temporary saddle & stem which were used for initial fit and setup.

This is a Superbike. Unbelievably responsive, stiff and quick, yet smooth enough to not make me feel beat up at the end of the day. The steering is responsive but not twitchy. It climbs like a scalded billy goat and descends steep twisties like a luge.

I have 150 miles thus far, including a 70 mile thigh destroyer yesterday through the CO front range involving 4800' climbing (per the GPS). I really couldn't be happier with this bike. This replaces a 2008 Roubaix Expert which is a fine bike, but the Tarmac better meets my needs.

Thanks for all who gave me help along the way :thumbsup:

Special thanks to Joe, Denny & Larry - you know who you are  

<img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SNbv5KJua4I/AAAAAAAAAG0/hFw6CFKYito/s800/IMG_3437.JPG" />

<img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SNbv6yNCuwI/AAAAAAAAAHk/Zmh7bnQZSbc/s800/IMG_3442.JPG" />

<img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SNbv7p_p2UI/AAAAAAAAAHE/Nscye3VeuCQ/s800/IMG_3444.JPG" />

<img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/jwldoc/SM8Kd58uAiI/AAAAAAAAAFA/ItyJSeaxqZ8/s800/IMG_3413.JPG" />


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! It's beautiful.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Spot on!


----------



## calebherndon (Apr 5, 2007)

*Nice Form!*

Another centerfold!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome! Me likey!!!!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice bike! How do you like those wheels?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

DS1239622 said:


> Nice bike! How do you like those wheels?


Wonderful so far. Stiff, light, responsive and true after 200 miles.

:thumbsup:


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

great looking bike! nice neighbourhood as well


----------



## robeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*I agree*

Black SL2's are the fastest!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow!

Flat out gorgeous that!

How's the Sram?


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

has anyone here weighed a SL2 49cm frame before?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a beautiful bike. It looks more like a weapon.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

hrstrat57 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Flat out gorgeous that!
> 
> How's the Sram?


Treating me good so far.

The FD isn't as effortless as dura-ace, but it's certainly nothing worth *****in' about. The RD shifting is flawless. I love the ergonomics of the hoods & levers and the ability to adjust the reach of the levers.

Still loving this bike although I've been spending more time on MTBs lately as I take advantage of the beautiful fall CO weather. Supposed to hit 70deg here tomorrow.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Robeast....looks great. I dig the Reynolds wheels & white accents.


----------



## drecastro (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree too


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I agree too


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Question for you guys.....I noticed none of you went with the Specialized crankset. Why not? Are they considered low end?


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I got mine in Aug, at the time only the frame set was out to buy.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Jul 5, 2008)

gibson00 said:


> Question for you guys.....I noticed none of you went with the Specialized crankset. Why not? Are they considered low end?


The Speshy crankset is excellent.

I went with an all SRAM Red build because it was more affordable for me to buy just the frame and a complete Red group than the frame + Speshy crankset + Red parts.

Either works great. The SRAM is stiff as can be and shifts well.


----------



## bdaviskc (Aug 6, 2005)

*Speciazlied crankset.....Red rings....*



The Squeaky Wheel said:


> The Speshy crankset is excellent.
> 
> I went with an all SRAM Red build because it was more affordable for me to buy just the frame and a complete Red group than the frame + Speshy crankset + Red parts.
> 
> Either works great. The SRAM is stiff as can be and shifts well.


If you go with the Specialized crankset, make sure you get the newer rings--the early ones had shift pins that were short making for "not so good" shifting! SBC swapped me to Red for no charge.


And yeah, black SL2s are fastest!


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Yepp yepp...


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

One more vote for black. 

Here's mine, just built and sweet as can be. I put the full specs in my thread and the Specialized picture thread. The bike weighs 13.27 pounds as pictured with clincher wheels, the computer, the pedals, and the cages.

I wouldn't trade this bike for anything!


----------

